# John McAfee refuses to cut off and eat his penis



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Highly respected and serious bitcoin analyst John McAfee has shocked everyone by implying he will not be cutting off his penis and eating it on live TV if his prediction does not come true.

https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/935900326007328768 (https://archive.fo/l5aFe)





https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1071395711244267525 (https://archive.fo/ufsuW)


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Dec 10, 2018)

I suddenly hope bitcoin collapses.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 10, 2018)

Eat the dick, @McPriest

Edit: really old joke and a reminder to never make bets on anything other than money


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 10, 2018)

It's kinda like when you bet somebody 5 dollhairs on something.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2018)

If you pay someone to kill someone you're still guilty of getting them killed, so if he subcontracts some trashy thai women to eat his dick then it still counts as him having it eaten.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Dec 10, 2018)

> (keep in mind I promised to eat my dick. The cutting it off first was added by the media)


So he's going to eat his dick, but not cut it off? Will he have somebody else cut it off for him?


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 11, 2018)

McAfee 2020. I know so, the "campaign" account follows me on Twitter.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 11, 2018)

@Techpriest check this out you got off easy.


----------



## Lioness (Dec 14, 2018)

Someone buy this poor bastard a hat so he can stop laying his dick on the line.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Dec 15, 2018)

You can't expect him to cut his own dick off when he needs it for whale fucking competitions


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Dec 27, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> If you pay someone to kill someone you're still guilty of getting them killed, so if he subcontracts some trashy thai women to eat his dick then it still counts as him having it eaten.


pretty sure he had somebody killed already but idk he is the "media fucker" he likes the attention.  who knows he probably already had it cut off and eaten


----------



## underscoredash (Dec 30, 2018)

And Skycoin is going to build a new internet guys!


----------



## Skeletor (Dec 30, 2018)

Dicks on 4 McAffee


----------



## Pervious (Dec 31, 2018)

Well I lost a couple k on btc but at least I haven't cut off and eaten my dick yet


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jan 1, 2019)

Only somebody who desperately wants to cut off their own penis would take "I'll eat my dick" to mean "I'll cut off my dick"


----------



## Edelweiss (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Bad Fish said:


> If you pay someone to kill someone you're still guilty of getting them killed, so if he subcontracts some trashy thai women to eat his dick then it still counts as him having it eaten.


Trashy Thai "women". FTFY


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2019)

TenMilesWide said:


> Only somebody who desperately wants to cut off their own penis would take "I'll eat my dick" to mean "I'll cut off my dick"



McAfee is exactly the kind of guy who would have a couple ribs taken out just so he could eat his own dick.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> McAfee is exactly the kind of guy who would have a couple ribs taken out just so he could eat his own dick.



More like so he could shit in his own mouth.


----------

